# Nutzer kann Html-Komponente selbst bestimmen



## number8 (5. Jun 2007)

Wie seltsam...aber Fakt.
Also wenn es Hrn. X mal einfällt: "Ach alle Radio-Buttons sollen doch lieber Checkboxen sein" dann soll das auch entsprechend dargestellt werden. Hhm, könnte man ja über die tomahawk t:htmlTag und value="" machen. Doch wie bekomme ich dann z.B. bei value="input" den vom Nutzer eingegebenen Wert in eine Bean? 
Oder hat jemand ne andere/bessere Idee für diese Geschichte? Das wär auch fein. Danke.


----------



## EOB (6. Jun 2007)

was is los? was genau willst du warum machen?

grüße


----------



## number8 (6. Jun 2007)

Geht vorrangig darum, daß der Nutzer sich die Formulare selbst zusammenklicken kann. Hat sich aber weitesgehend erledigt.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Jun 2007)

Beschreib die Formulare über eine XML-Datei. Mit der Datei erstellst du dann das Formular und liest es aus...


----------

